# New sink snake



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I wasn't able to get a new chuck dealie for my snake, so I bit it and bought a new Gorlitz. Milwaukee stopped making the snakes, I guess.

The new one cost $250.00 and it feels like it, but what the hell. I don't do much drain cleaning willingly.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I was seriously considering buying one of these but went with the Electric Eel model s instead. Please continue to update this thread with your thoughts on it. I'm really curious as to how it performs, particularly the chuck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

You ever try the Gorlitz go15 that's what I've used for the past 7-8 years, I used the guns since I started 20 years ago, imo I like the go15 way better, I've got two general guns sitting on the shelf for my friends to borrow


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I have put the guns away, for the K50.

Seems to do a much better job.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The last time I had a gun was when I didn't really do drain cleaning, and would only do it as a favor for a friend, or at the plant, before we called a drain cleaner...:laughing:

Since leaving the plant and going into service plumbing I only have a K-7500, K-3800, and a 3' General Drop Head Closet Auger, which have done every drain cleaning job I've ever done...

With the exception of using the US Jetting 4018 jetter...
Then if I'm using the box truck, my machines will be in the van parked at the shop or, if I'm towing the jetter with my van they will be in the van unused...

It doesn't make sense to be cabling a line for $400 when you can be jetting a line for $1K+...

The calls are triaged so the jetters are going to jetting calls...
Gotta keep em busy...


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> I was seriously considering buying one of these but went with the Electric Eel model s instead. Please continue to update this thread with your thoughts on it. I'm really curious as to how it performs, particularly the chuck.


It rocks. Chuck holds tight and opens/closes really smothly. The spin is smooth. Worth the money.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for the update 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

